# EPEC approved What next for an Australian?



## AussietoSg (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi 

I recently applied for an EPEC and got approved. The letter will be sent in the mail and should be arriving in 3-4 weeks. I then want to apply for the 1 year long term visit pass to go to Singapore and look for a job. My question is do i need to apply for that online or can i just go to Singapore and they stamp me for 1 year because im Australian? Im kind of confused, thanks guys. Also if i need to fill out the electronic long term visit pass, how long does it take to be approved and sent? 
ps: also do you guys think its better to rent a serviced apartment or something like that for like one week and look for a room to rent in singapore because then you would inspect it since i'm going to live in it for up to a year or more...or do you think i should just look from australia?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

others may differ, but here goes my advice:

1) you need to go to ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore and look for LTVP for EPEC holder

2) Once above is done, you will still need to arrive here, and then book a date with ICA to get your finger print/photo done, and then the LTVP card will be issued to you

3) While the above is not done, you can arrive here, on a social visit pass, issued upon arrival. No, ICA will NOT STAMP LTVP upon arrival, unless you complete the above 2 and your being an Assie has no bearing on the process. Of course, being an Aussie, you may get a 90 day visa upon arrival, instead of the normal 30 days, if you ask the ICA officer.

4) approval for LTVP takes between 1 to 2 weeks.

5) Note that EPEC is by MOM, and LTVP is by ICA, so though you are eligible for 1 year LTVP, ICA may give you 12 months or less .. it is their prerogative .. 

6) with an LTVP, it is tough to find a complete apartment. as landlords want to see EP or other confirmed passes

7) Serviced apartments are NOT CHEAP, in case you are not aware. 1 bedroom serviced apartment can set you back anything from 3,000 upwards .. 

8) I would suggest that you book into a hotel, and get the Saturday / Sunday Straits times, and look for room rental, where you can get a master room (with toilet) for about 1,000 onwards, and / or common room (room with a shared toilet), for less.

9) Despite all promises, I will never ever recommend that you commit to any property unless and until you have viewed them

I hope the above helps.


----------



## AussietoSg (Nov 12, 2011)

Thankyou for the response ecureilx! 

So i do have to complete the application for long term visit pass via e-VP (online). 
Ok so basically once i get the EPEC letter in the mail i can apply online for the pass...taking around1-2 weeks to get approved, then im guessing it gets sent in the mail...then go to singapore...i get stamped for 90 days...go to lavender mrt...to the ICA office get the ID all done and medical test, then only then can i get the LTVP. I hope i got that right. 

omg wow 3000 dollars....ok that is wayyyy above budget. ok i think ill just go for some cheap hotel for a week or so and try finding an apartment... 1000 dollars a month is too much... i was thinking more like 600 a month, probably a HBD room in the west. 
Also i know theres a large pharm/biotech/biopolis science research industry in singapore...anyone know how the job market is for like an entry level position working in a pharmaceutical company or maybe a hospital as a lab tech or something like that?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Firstly, you wait for the approval letter ... and read the instructions before jumping the gun and trying to second guess ICA and all ..  

600$ for a HDB room ? ... you will be lucky if you get a HDB ROOM for that price even at price .... no kidding ....  600 is the starting amount.. about 800 is a fair price .. and add in the fact that without a Work pass, the landlords/agents try to increase the rental .. as a 'risk factor' whatever that means ..   

As for the job thing, you need to do your own research, as positions come up and disappear 

You can start looking up the various online job portals. From Robert Walters, to Hays, to Jobstreet, Jobsdb, jobline, and the like ..


----------



## AussietoSg (Nov 12, 2011)

haha yea. its just nice to know what to expect. 

hmm ive seen a quite a few around 600 but maybe its also the area you are looking at...im thinking the closer to the city the more expensive its going to be but ill definitely book a hotel and then look for a room 

they definitely do  

thanks ecureilx

if anyone has anything else to add pls do so. thanks once again


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

yah, and if you are not a guy who only likes the finest things in life, for a cheap accomodation, look up the hostels, which go at 30 $ day, and are clean and nice, for a week of low-cost-stay


----------



## AussietoSg (Nov 12, 2011)

haha fine things are always nice  but if you're cash strapped i reckon im going to look into that. Thanks!


----------

